# ABSTURZ:      BQ  Aquaris X5 plus



## Necthor (17. Juli 2017)

Moin alle zusammen,

über Nacht hatte ich mein *BQ Aquaris X5 plus *zum aufladen angeschlossen.
Heute Morgen sehe ich, dass das Bildschirm nicht abgeschaltet war.
Ich konnte das Smartphone weder ausschalten noch neu starten, die Taste hat keine Funktion.

Zu sehen ist folgende Meldung:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FASTBOOT MODE*

*Build Nummer:*
2.1.0_20170609_1350

*Custom Version:*
BQ

*Bootloader Status:*
LOCKED

While flashing do not unplug the USB Connection.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt muss ich erst mal warten bis der Akku leer ist, leider ist der fest eingebaut.

Hat jmd. eine Idee?


----------



## drebbin (17. Juli 2017)

Am PC anschließen, ob dort ne Reaktion kommt.


----------



## Necthor (17. Juli 2017)

drebbin schrieb:


> Am PC anschließen, ob dort ne Reaktion kommt.



Hab ich gemacht, ohne Reaktion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich versuchs mal über die Supportseite von BQ.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Juli 2017)

Mach folgendes:
Installier das hier auf dem PC: [TOOL] [WINDOWS] ADB, Fastboot and Drivers -… | Android Development and Hacking
Schließe danach dein Handy an den PC an, öffne CMD und gib adb fastboot reboot ein.


----------



## Necthor (17. Juli 2017)

Erst mal danke für eure Hilfe.

Es hat sich irgendwie von alleine gelöst.
Ich musste das Phone liegen lassen,  der Arbeit wegen.
Als ich nach ca. 3 Stunden nachgeschaut habe war Bildschirm dunkel.
Da hab ich das Ladegerät angeschlossen und beim Versuch es einzuschalten gab es tatsächlich eine Reaktion, die Akku lade Anzeige ist erschienen.  
Akku Kapazität war bei 0% obwohl es die ganze Nacht über angeschlossen war.

Ich hab es erst mal aufladen lassen.
Dann bei 15% den Einschaltknopf gedrückt gehalten und siehe da, es hat sich aktiviert.
Es funzt jetzt wieder problemlos und ich hoffe das es dabei bleibt.

Jetzt werde ich erst einmal die Daten sichern.

Übrig bleibt noch die Frage:
Was genau ist da passiert?


----------



## Skaugen (18. Juli 2017)

Was passiert ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Aber bei mir hatte es mal geholfen, einfach die MicroSD Karte zu entfernen. Das hatte dem BQ nicht geschmeckt und es kam eine Info das die Karte entfernt wurde. Und siehe da: Ich konnte das Handy wieder bedienen!


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Juli 2017)

Neal schrieb:


> Übrig bleibt noch die Frage:
> Was genau ist da passiert?



Normalerweise kommt man in den Fastboot Modus nur über die richtige Tastenkombi (Power und Volume + bzw. -) oder über ADB in der Kommandozeile.
Wieso das bei dir beim Aufladen passiert, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.
Vielleicht ist das Ladegerät fehlerhaft.

Mein BQ Aquaris X hat einmal mitten in der Nacht selbstständig ein Android Update durchgeführt, während es am Aufladen war. Nach dem Neustart hat es dann gepiepst und mich aufgeweckt, nur damit ich die SIM PIN eingebe...
Die BQ Dinger scheinen Nachts ein Eigenleben zu haben, aber ansonsten bin ich damit vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Mein BQ Aquaris X hat einmal mitten in der Nacht selbstständig ein Android Update durchgeführt, während es am Aufladen war. Nach dem Neustart hat es dann gepiepst und mich aufgeweckt, nur damit ich die SIM PIN eingebe...
> Die BQ Dinger scheinen Nachts ein Eigenleben zu haben, aber ansonsten bin ich damit vollkommen zufrieden.



Da sollte man die Nachts dann besser ausschalten. Wer weiß was die an Daten versenden.


----------

